# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Где можно найти полностью подношение Прабхупады Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати 1961 года?

## Валентин Шеховцов

У Шрилы Прабхупады болело сердце на всё это и поэтому в 1961 году на Вьяса-пуджу Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати он написал небольшую поразительную поэму или стихотворение как подношение Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати, где он описывал всё это и с болью в сердце говорил:

- Братья! Что вы делаете? Вместо того, чтобы проповедовать чистое учение Чайтаньи Махапрабху, учение нашего гуру, вы отреклись от всего включая проповедь и своего гуру. Единственное что вы делаете – живёте в своих храмах, бьёте в колокол и ссоритесь друг с другом. У вас остался один престиж. 

Тогда в 61 году Шрила Прабхупада был никто. Тем не менее он обращался с болью в сердце ко всем своим братьям, он говорил: - Что вы делаете? Одумайтесь, остановитесь! Он нёс в себе дух проповеди, не смотря на  то, что его называли пача грихастха – падший грихастха, незаметный, последний человек. Хотя нет, в 61 году он уже был санньяси, но всё равно он не был на первых ролях.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. О Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати, истории и учении Гаудия матха. 24.1.2000. С 01:51:10 - 01:52:30

----------


## Сергей1

О.. ТРУДНО НАВЕРНОЕ. ЭТО НЕ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Харе Кришна! Что я сделаю сейчас, сегодня. Я прочитаю подношение Шрилы Прабхупады, которое он написал в 1961 году Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати, своему духовному учителю. И потом может быть скажу несколько слов по этому поводу. В этом подношении Шрила Прабхупада по сути дела обращается к своим духовным братьям.  

Он прочитал это подношение или небольшую поэму, состоящую из восьми частей в 61 году в Матхуре.  В самом начале 1936 года Бхактисиддханта Тхакур Прабхупад ушел из этого мира. И когда он был, он за считанные годы восстановил достоинство, и силу, и могущество, и цель начатую Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху.  К сожалению, всё в этом мире подвержено деградации. Религия, к сожалению, не исключение из этого правила.   

Религия наоборот – самая яркая иллюстрация этого правила. Сам Кришна в Бхагавад-гите говорит, что Я прихожу - дхармаси гланих – потому что религия приходит в упадок  И религия приходит в упадок по одной единственной причине единственной причине – люди начинают пользоваться религией в своих собственных интересах, в своих целях.   Вместо того чтобы служить Богу, а религия — это служение Богу, чистое и бескорыстное. 

И всё. Люди начинают с помощью религии устраиваться в этом мире, люди начинают с помощью религии зарабатывать положение, почёт, деньги и из-за этого религии приходят в упадок.  Человек так устроен, что что бы то ни было в этом мире, Он может использовать в своих интересах.  У нас есть эго и наше эго - аханкара заставляет нас всё присваивать себе.   Религия учит простой вещи - то, что нам ничего не принадлежит. 

Но люди берут религию и с помощью религии начинают присваивать себе: почет, славу, деньги, ещё какие-то вещи Это называется эго. И если я пользуюсь какими-то другими вещами для этого, это куда ни шло. Все остальные вещи: бизнес, политика – предназначены для того, чтобы поиграть нам в эго. Но когда я начинаю пользоваться для этого религией — это очень печальная ситуация. Так появляются традиционные и профессиональные религии.  

И Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати сражался с этим.  Он сражался с тем, что кастовые госвами и разные другие люди присвоили себе учение Господа Чайтаньи и за счет этого наслаждали свои чувства. Когда он начал свою проповедь люди хотели его убить, уничтожить, потому что он покусился на их интересы. Прошло всего несколько лет после его ухода. В 1937 году 1 января он ушел. К 1961 году Движение, которое он основал пришло в упадок. Почему?  Из-за той же самой простой и печальной причины - из-за эго. Из-за того, что люди начали пользоваться этим в своих интересах.  

И Шрила Прабхупада написал это подношение, чтобы призвать своих духовных братьев, напомнить для чего мы здесь.   Вы увидите, что эти слова написаны его кровью, написаны не просто так. Он обливается слезами, когда произносит эти слова. И что случилось? Его послушали и все разошлись по домам. Всё осталось на своих местах   

Но мне хотелось сегодня прочитать это подношения чтобы напомнить нам об этом. Шрила Прабхупада говорит тут этих стихах что религия предназначена для того, чтобы сделать людей счастливыми, давая им возможность служить Кришне. Но когда люди посвятившие себя так сказать этому пути забывают об этом, то в конце концов страдает весь мир, весь мир катится непонятно куда, в ад. Эта поэма называется «Вайшиштья-аштака».

Вайшиштья значит особенность или характеристика. И он говорит, что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати отличается от всех остальных духовных учителей тем, что он даже в то время был абсолютно полностью бескомпромиссен.  Не шел ни на какие компромиссы с майей в принципе.  Неудобный был человек во всех отношениях. Никто его не любил за это. 

Шрила Прабхупада пытается напомнить своим духовным братьям и нам в том числе о том, кто он такой и чьи мы последователи с вами.  Это написано в стихах на бенгали, потом это переведено на английский язык корявой прозой. Я переведу ещё более коряво на русский, потому что я буду с листа читать.  Потерпите пожалуйста, я думаю, это стоит того. 

В этот день испытывая боль разлуки, о мой Господин я погружен в пучину горя, не в состоянии вынести разлучённости со своим духовным учителем. Сегодня по этому благоприятному поводу мы собрались, чтобы поклоняться тебе, и я пришел  с этим подношением в руках памятуя о служении тебе. Главный принцип учения Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху – отречение от этого мира. И не только это. Это отречение нужно распространять всем и каждому, кого мы встретим на Земле.   

Неофиты не способны найти решение проблем, с которыми они сталкиваются, но ты Махабхагавата и ты показал нам направление в котором мы должны идти. Однако введенные в заблуждение невежеством мы так сказать ведущие отреченный уклад жизни превратились непонятно в кого.  Мы просто внешне отреклись от чего-то. Шрила Прабхупада говорит здесь о самом главном моменте нашей философии. 

Понять Бога можно только отказавшись от своего ложного эго.  Наше ложное эго ставит нас все время в центр.  Заставляет нас быть центром. И полюбить Бога, понять Бога, можно только если мы отречемся от своего «я» и «моё», когда мы что-то в этом мире считаем своим. И он говорит здесь, что внешне можно отрекаться. Для чего? Для того чтобы ещё больше присвоить себе что-то. 

Можно на показ делать это всё, чтобы люди восхищались, хлопали в ладоши и осыпали цветами. И он тут говорит дальше, что подлинное отречение от мира приходит, когда человек испытывает трансцендентные чувства, трансцендентные эмоции Без этих эмоций человек отрекшийся от мира называется притворщиком. «Разумеется есть другое притворное отречение», — говорит Шрила Прабхупада. Это притворное отречение показал Господь Чайтанья, когда он, так сказать, отрекся от мира для того, чтобы победить имперсоналистов.  

Но Он сделал это, для того чтобы проповедовать. Учение Господа Чайтаньи вне варнашрама-дхармы. Учение Господа Чайтаньи это бхагавата-дхарма и оно  уничтожает любой обман на пути религии.  Совершая ложное или поверхностное отречение, мы не можем проповедовать. Юкта-вайрагья – это самая суть философии Господа Чайтаньи. И дальше он говорит, цитируя своего духовного учителя: «Я дал вам саньясу чтобы вы проповедовал культ преданности. 

Атеистические наслаждающиеся никогда не смогут понять этого. Это первая вайшиштья или первая особенность, с которой начинает Шрила Прабхупада своё подношение. Он говорит, что по-настоящему проповедовать значит отречься от своего «я», значит отрекшись от своего «я», почувствовать бхакти в сердце, почувствовать сладкий вкус любви к Кришне и тогда всё остальное покажется бессмысленным, ненужным, просто никчёмным по сравнению с тем богатством которые мы обрели. 

И в этом духе, испытывая любовь к Кришне и сострадание ко всем остальным нам нужно идти и попытаться объяснить людям что значит бхакти, что значит любовь. Он начинает вторую часть своего подношения, где он прославляет своего духовного учителя и говорит, что тот ради того, чтобы проповедовать и ради того, чтобы дать людям этот опыт, это переживание любви к Богу, нарушил все принципы, которые только можно. Все принципы, которым до этого следовали люди, принимающие отреченный уклад жизни или саньясу. 

Он говорит: «Саньяси обычно уединяются в горных пещерах, однако ты мой господин построил для саньяси мраморный дворец.  Для саньяси, посмотреть на лицо того, кто наслаждается в этом мире всё равно что выпить яд, а ты, мой повелитель давал свой даршан всем, повсюду и всегда.  Иначе говоря, все могли на тебя смотреть, тогда как саньяси старается ни на кого не смотреть. 

Дальше он говорит: «Млечхов и яванов не пускают даже в храмы индусов, но ты мой Господин делал их предателями своих ассамблеей и собраний и позволял им сидеть в президиуме. Индусам обычно не разрешается пересечь океан. Человек перестаёт быть индусом, если он пересекает океан.» Не зря, потому что за океаном творится непонятно что.  Человек теряет правильные ориентиры в этой жизни если он оказывается в среде с искаженными ценностями.  

И далее он говорит: «Но ты мой господин сам посылал своих учеников за океан.» Просто выпинывал  их туда. Дальше он говорит: «В кали-югу в городах люди не слушают наставлений гуру, но ты оставался только в городах и там, где много народа, для того чтобы люди услышали твои наставления. Там, где скапливается большое число людей необходимо проповедовать. Ты хотел организовать студенческое общежитие в Лондоне и подробно объяснил, как нужно его  организовать»  

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати посылая своих учеников, в частности Бхакти Шарангу Госвами Махараджа, одного из своих учеников саньяси в Лондон сказал: - Организуй студенческое общежитие и, если нужно студентам готовь мясо, чтобы они ели мясо в этом студенческом общежитии. Но когда они будут приходить в столовую, там кто-то должен сидеть с гармошкой и играть Харе Кришна.  

«На земле варваров студенческое общежитие для того, чтобы проповедовать хари-катху. Кто может это понять?  Для того чтобы понять все эти противоречивые вещи и эти идеи, которые ты проповедовал человек должен быть очень глубоким». Иначе говоря, чтобы понять этот дух сострадания вайшнава нельзя быть просто человеком средней руки. Это вторая вайшиштья.   

Третья вайшиштья. Всего их восемь. Третья самая суровая из всех. Дальше он на чем свет стоит начинает ругать своих духовных братьев.  «Если все мы сядем вместе и как следует подумаем, что можно сделать, то мы сможем организовать удивительную проповедь.» Он говорит, простая вещь нужна – сесть вместе, отложить свои эга и подумать, что мы все вместе можем сделать. 

В конце концов это указание Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Прабхупады. Что мы все должны сойтись вместе, отложить свои обиды и проповедовать погрузившись в твои наставления. Однако если мы просто изображаем духовного учителя, притворяемся кем-то результат будет прямо противоположным.  И до тех пор, пока мы пытаемся притворяться мы все будем испытывать одну неудачу за другой. 

Теперь мы все вернулись сюда для того, чтобы в этот день вьяса-пуджи вместе поклоняться нашему духовному учителю. Однако в этот день когда духовному учителю обычно подносят цветы и фрукты -  это хорошо. Можно взять несколько лепестков – возьми мне не жалко. Яблоко дать или даже ананас.  Он говорит, что на самом деле это не настоящее поклонение. 

По-настоящему поклоняются духовному учителю только тот, кто служит духовному учителю и его наставлениям. Тот, кто служит и исполняет его наставления.  «Служение наставлениям является подлинной трансцендентной вибрацией или трансцендентным звуком. Если человек услышал этот звук и этот звук проник в его сердце, он должен попытаться служить этому звуку.»  

И он говорит: «Не гордитесь без  необходимости, о братья! Давайте вместе соберёмся и вспомним что говорит нам наш духовный учитель». Дальше он цитирует профессора калькуттского университета Калидаса Нага. Во время одного большого собрания в Калькутте этот Калидаса Наг однажды сказал, что миссия кали-юги, миссия Кали убивает всех в этом мире.  

Если мы посмотрим Кали сейчас безжалостно уничтожает любые ростки любви, человечности, сострадания. Кали топчет всех, кали отравляет всех своим ядом чувственных наслаждений, ядом эгоизма, ядом жестокости и этот Калидаса Наг сказал, что миссия кали-юги процветает, а миссия Господа Чайтаньи загнивает. 

Он сказал: «Учение Господа Чайтаньи  заперто в клетку. Мы сидим с вами в этой клетке, сидим на этом учении. И он говорит: «Позор! Как вам не стыдно братья, неужели вам не стыдно? вы ведете себя как торговцы и просто увеличивайте число своих последователей.» Он говорит о другой болезни проповедников, что в какой-то момент проповедник начинает беспокоиться чтобы у него последователей много было. 

И здесь у нас тоже есть свои проповедники, оберегающие свою паству для самих себя.   Но он горит: «Но наш господин, наш повелитель, наш учитель велел нам проповедовать. Пусть неофиты сидят в храмах и звенят колокольчиком». Шрила Прабхупада так сказал. Что надо выходить на улицы, а не просто так сидеть и наслаждаться звуком звенящего колокольчика....

Полностью в звуке

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Из лекции по поэме-подношению Шрилы Прабхупады Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати 1961

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Подношение Шрилы Прабхупады на Вьяса-пуджу - 1961*



Пяти молитв на Вьяса-пуджу, прославляющих особые качества Шрилы 108 Бхактисидданта Сарасвати Госвами Тхакура. Представлено в память о его появлении Его Божественной Милостью А.Ч. Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой в храме Радха-Дамодара, Вриндаван, Индия, в 1961 году.)

*Первая вайшиштья
*
1. В этот день, О мой учитель, Я вскрикнул от горя; я был не в состоянии вынести отсутствие моего гуру.

2. В этот благоприятный день я пришел с этим подношением только для того, чтобы поклоняться тебе, вспоминая твои лотосные стопы.

3. По мнению Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, отречение-это самое важное. И не только это, но и такое знание должно быть доставлено каждому обусловленному существу.

4. Начинающий в преданном служении не способен решить эту дилемму, но ты-Маха-Бхагавата, ты дал нам направление.

5. Сбитый с толку невежеством, каким же отречением он может быть? Он будет только "пхалгу-вайраги", отречением от внешнего мира.

6. Отречение на самом деле является результатом истинных духовных эмоций. Без такого чувства он просто известен как шоу-бутылка.

7. Но есть и другая "бутылочка-шоу"для целей проповеди. Это санньяса Господа, с помощью которой Майявади терпят поражение.

8. Философия господа Чайтаньи находится за пределами варнашрамы; это Бхагавата-Дхарма, положившая конец всем обманам религии.

9. В сухом отречении не может быть настоящей проповеди. Поэтому "Юкта вайрагья" получает высшее сущностное понимание.

10. “Эта саньяса, которую я дал тебе", предназначена для проповеди в преданности. Неверующие наслаждающиеся чувствами не способны понять этого.

*Вторая Вайшиштья*

11. Обычно санньяси отрекаются от всего и уходят в горные пещеры, но ты, о Учитель, держишь своих санньяси в мраморных хоромах.

12. Видеть наслаждающегося чувствами-все равно что пить яд, но ты, о мой учитель, отправляешься далеко и близко, даже за границу, чтобы дать им свою даршану.

13. Млеччам и Яванам запрещено входить в индуистские храмы,но ты, мой Господь, назначь их председателями и усади их в собрании преданных.

14. Индуистам не разрешается пересекать океан,но вы посылаете своих преданных за океан проповедовать.

15. В городах Кали-юги наставления истинных духовных наставников запрещены. И все же вы остаетесь здесь любым возможным способом.

16. Преданные хотят спрятаться в уединенном месте, чтобы совершить свой Бхаджан. Однако вы не принимаете этого в своем суждении.

17. Всякий раз, когда происходит увеличение населения, там, в этом месте, можно найти проповедь.

18. В Лондоне вы хотите студенческое общежитие. Вы объясняете, что он должен быть первоклассным.

19. В стране варваров студенческое общежитие для проповеди Хари-Катхи! Кто может понять значение этих вещей?

20. Разрешить все кажущиеся противоречащими утверждения-это не игра какого-то некомпетентного дурака.

21. Если бы все просто сели вместе и обдумали все это, то какая бы это была хорошая проповедь.

22. Каков же и ваш приказ, чтобы все, собравшись вместе, слились в вашем послании и проповедовали его миру.

23. Если каждый просто инициирует, тогда будет только противоречивый результат. Пока это продолжается, будет только неудача.

24. А теперь, мои крестные братья, вы возвращаетесь сюда по приказу нашего господина, и мы вместе совершаем его пуджу.

25. Но просто праздник цветов и фруктов не является поклонением. Тот, кто служит посланию Гуру, действительно поклоняется ему.

26. Служение посланию - вот истинный смысл Вед. Не гордитесь, братья, возвращайтесь к этому.

27. Калидас Наг (ученый человек, который был побежден Шрилой Сарасвати Тхакуром и позже стал его учеником), этот мастер сказал однажды на публичном форуме.

28. Что миссия Кали состояла в том, чтобы убить весь мир, в то время как основной смысл послания Господа Чайтаньи был заперт в клетке.

29. О стыд! Мои дорогие братья, неужели вам не стыдно? Подобно бизнесменам, вы увеличиваете число своих учеников.

30. Наш учитель сказал проповедовать. Пусть неофиты остаются в храмах и звонят в колокола.

*Третья Вайшиштья*

31. Все эти вещи не являются методами проповеди нашего духовного учителя. Все это делается кастой Госвами.

32. Но достаточно взглянуть на ту ужасную ситуацию, которая возникла. Каждый стал наслаждаться чувствами и перестал проповедовать.

33. В храмах тоже начали запирать двери. Проповедуйте эту Бхагавата-Дхарму, не колеблясь.

34. Внутри этого мира есть другой мир, чей звук является несравненной проникающей силой.

35. Проповедь о том, что” мулла (мусульманский священник) идет только до мечети и не дальше", сегодня должна быть положена конец.

36. Из морей, по всей Земле, проникните в вселенскую оболочку, соберитесь вместе и проповедуйте это Сознание Кришны.

37. Тогда служба нашего господина будет в полном порядке. Сделай свое обещание сегодня. Откажитесь от политики и дипломатии.

38. Все соберутся вместе в этот день и сделают свой ценный комментарий. Вы пятеро соберетесь вместе и решите, что делать дальше.

39. Вы стали отреченными, братья, поэтому отрекитесь от всего. Но если вы также отрекаетесь от духовного учителя, то что же это за отречение?

40. Тот, кто отвергает наставления гуру (гуру тяги), и тот, кто пытается наслаждаться достояниями своего духовного учителя (гуру-бхоги), - это два вида бесполезных личностей. Сначала стань слугой своего духовного учителя (гуру-Севи), и тогда ты все поймешь ясно.

*Четвертая Вайшиштья*

41. Если есть только один Верховный Господь, тогда истинный садху, если его вера возрастает, он отказывается от желания наживы, отличия и поклонения в материальном мире.

42. Твое золото, брат, - отец чувственных наслаждений. Это многозначительное утверждение было произнесено самим Шрилой Прабхупадой.

43. Откажитесь от своего богатства ради проповеди. Сядьте вместе и примите какое-нибудь особое решение.

44. Верховный Господь говорит, что все принадлежит мне. Не протестуй. Просто объединяйтесь и проповедуйте.

45. Шрила Прабхупада сам дал это последнее послание. Позаботьтесь о том, чтобы следовать этому полностью во всех отношениях.

46. Иначе ваша саньяса будет напрасной и бесполезной. О святые, будьте осторожны; потом вы пожалеете.

47. Так в чем же трудность для всех нас собраться вместе таким образом и почему все эти вещи вообще должны быть сказаны вам?

48. Оставь свое упрямство, времени нет. Приходите все мои братья по этому благоприятному святому случаю.
*
Пятая Вайшиштья*

49. Когда же настанет тот день, когда в каждом доме, в каждом уголке мира будет воздвигнут храм?

50. Когда большой судьей будет гаудия-вайшнав с Тилаком, красиво украшающим его лоб.

51. Вайшнав, набравший голоса, будет избран президентом страны, и проповедь распространится повсюду.

52. Демоны просто грабят богатство Господа. Несчастное население в отчаянии кричит: “хай-хай!"

53. Демоны хотят так много планов только для того, чтобы обмануть людей. Они продают пшеничную муку по 32 рупии за горку.

54. Наполнит ли открытие фабрики желудок голодного человека? Будучи угнетенными голодом, они будут есть траву и манговые косточки.

55. Человек, носящий две пизанские веревки, называется брамином. Надев шафрановую ткань, он стал санньяси.

56. Домохозяева просят милостыню у санньяси, а почему бы и нет? У саньяси в банке лежат десятки миллионов рупий.

57. С течением времени влияние Кали-юги усиливается, и бедняки плачут в отчаянии.

58. Ежедневно убивают десять тысяч коров, и все лидеры стран-экспертов едят неприкасаемые продукты.

59. Люди с мутным интеллектом растут день ото дня. Мужчина и его жена расстаются по одному слову.

60. Все стали ведьмами под влиянием этого века. Все несчастны из-за отсутствия милости вайшнавов.

61. Вайшнавы известны как "пара дукха дукхи".- Эта слава будет возрастать по мере того, как растет проповедь.

62. Если в каждом пробуждается вечно чистое преданное служение Кришне, тогда Кали бежит, крича по собственной воле.

63. "Пранинан упакарайя" делает работу на благо всех живых существ. Таково учение Махапрабху. Это кладезь счастья в этой жизни и в следующей.

64. Так много работы упало в ваши руки, так что соберитесь вместе и сделайте это.

65. Васудева Датта сказал Господу, кланяясь Ему: спаси всех живых существ в материальном мире.

66. Отдай все их грехи и страдания мне, самому низкому из всех. Таким образом, все страдания и несчастья падших прекратятся.

67. Он был лучшим из вайшнавов, пара дукха дукхи. Он знает, что нет истинного счастья в удовлетворении чувств.

68. И какую милость могут дать не-вайшнавы? Они просто делают оскорбления своей философией Даридра Нараяны.

69. Милость вайшнавов научна и авторитетна, без их милости этот мир - просто непреодолимая Майя.

70. Если на поверхности Земли есть Царство Вишну и вайшнавов, то мир будет счастлив–так говорят великие мудрецы и Риши.

71. Почему все плачут по рама-раджье? Единственный способ получить его - это если есть Вишну-центрированное царство.

72. Господь Кришна возвел на трон царя Юдхиштхиру; тогда весь мир был богат и счастлив благодаря качествам Вайшнава.

73. Ручьи, реки, деревья, поля и горы были полны фруктов и цветов. Нагруженные молоком коровы плавали в изобилии молока.

74. Птицы, звери и низшие существа не были завистливыми. Материальная жизнь в царстве вайшнавов была упорядоченной и совершенной.

75. Все погружены в блаженство, воспевая славу Хари. Сердца вайшнавов танцуют в экстазе, видя это.

76. Весь мир наполнен использованием материальных объектов, без следа преданности Господу.

77. И все же они ищут мира. Проповедуйте сознание Кришны, исполняйте их желания.

78. Сегодня, братья мои, приступайте к этой задаче. Спасите измученные души своей проповедью.

79. Шрила Прабхупада, пожалуйста, будь милостив сегодня. На этот раз проявите сострадание. Ты не обусловленная душа этого материального мира.

80. Какая бы независимость у нас ни была, пусть она будет брошена в воду. Скромный Абхай предлагает эту презентацию сегодня.

Вриндаван, Радха Дамодара.

Источник: анг. Кришна орг

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вайшиштья-аштака* 

Часть первая
Подлинное отречение

Сегодня, Гурудев, скорблю в разлуке…
В разлуке с Вами очень трудно жить.
Учитель, нестерпимы эти муки.

2.
Я к Вам пришёл служенье предложить
в день Вашего благого появленья
и зачитать Вам это подношенье,
и ваши стопы в памяти моей.
Они, Учитель, лотоса нежней.

3.
Махапрабху учил, что отреченье
от мира - это суть всего ученья.
Но вместе с этим нужно осознать,
как эту ценность каждому раздать.

4.
Мы - новички, в нас нет ни сил, ни знания
служенье без ошибок совершать.
Вы, обладатель высшего сознанья,
нас учите служенье выполнять.

5.
Как может отречённым быть невежда?
Лишь внешне от соблазнов отрешась,
в уме он сохраняет с ними связь.

6.
Притворство - всех обманщиков одежда.
Духовные эмоции, влеченье
к Шри Кришне - вот основа отреченья.

7.
Иначе притворялся Шри Чайтанья.
Его саньяса - форма состраданья.
Приняв её, он полностью разбил
ученье тех, кто Бога поносил.

8.
Всё то, чему учил Господь Чайтанья,
превыше социальных норм людей.
Его ученье богоосознанья -
конец обману лжеучителей.

9.
Сухое отреченье совершая,
успешным проповедником не стать.
Но, высшим пониманьем обладая,
возможно с отреченьем всё связать.

10.
Ты дал нам посвященье в отреченье
с одной лишь целью - людям донести
о преданности Господу ученье.
Не осознают этого пути
лишь те, кто жаждет в мире наслаждаться
и с демонами злобными общаться.

*Часть вторая 
Революционная проповедь в публичных местах*

1.
Все те, кто отрекались до сих пор
от мира, жили скромно в недрах гор.
Учитель, суть храня в учениках,
Вы дали жить им в мраморных дворцах.

2.
Все те, кто отрекались до сих пор
от мира, почитали за позор
глядеть в глаза людей, чья жизнь - лишь грех.
Пить яд а также видеть лица тех,
кто в наслажденьях чувств своих погряз, -
одно и то же. Вы же, зная связь
всего с Всевышним, каждого любя,
даёте знати лицезреть Себя.

3.
В индусских храмах не разрешено
не то что поклоняться - находиться -
Всем тем, кому теперь пришлось родиться
среди тех, кто мясо ест и пьёт вино.
Вы им даёте должности и званья,
им позволяя возглавлять собранья.

4.
Для всех индусов прежде был запрет
пересекать моря и океаны.
Для Вас, учитель, этих рамок нет.
И Вы послали нас в другие страны,
чтоб преданные знание несли
за океан во все края земли.

5.
В исполненных порока городах
эпохи Кали истинное знанье
запрещено. Но, чтоб нести посланье,
Вы остаётесь в жутких тех местах.

6.
Средь преданных есть те, кого покой
влечёт, уединённая молитва.
Но Вы, учитель, вовсе не такой,
Вас привлекает проповедь, как битва.

7.
Везде, где есть скопления людей,
Вы проповедь ведёте всё сильней.

8.
Вы в Лондоне хотите сделать так,
чтоб для студентов в общежитье прямо
шла самая прекрасная программа.
И учите, что сделать там и как.

9.
Кто может важность этого понять,
что в странах, где живут лишь мясоеды,
студенты будут проводить беседы
и в общежитьях Кришну прославлять!?

10.
Чтоб все противоречья разрешить,
и ценность Ваших действий оценить,
не подойдёт обычный человек,
играющий в монетки целый век.

Ната Дас. (Ярослав Климанов)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> У Шрилы Прабхупады болело сердце на всё это и поэтому в 1961 году на Вьяса-пуджу Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати он написал небольшую поразительную поэму или стихотворение как подношение Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати, где он описывал всё это и с болью в сердце говорил:
> 
> - Братья! Что вы делаете? Вместо того, чтобы проповедовать чистое учение Чайтаньи Махапрабху, учение нашего гуру, вы отреклись от всего включая проповедь и своего гуру. Единственное что вы делаете – живёте в своих храмах, бьёте в колокол и ссоритесь друг с другом. У вас остался один престиж. 
> 
> Тогда в 61 году Шрила Прабхупада был никто. Тем не менее он обращался с болью в сердце ко всем своим братьям, он говорил: - Что вы делаете? Одумайтесь, остановитесь! Он нёс в себе дух проповеди, не смотря на  то, что его называли пача грихастха – падший грихастха, незаметный, последний человек. Хотя нет, в 61 году он уже был санньяси, но всё равно он не был на первых ролях.
> 
> Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. О Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати, истории и учении Гаудия матха. 24.1.2000.  С 01:51:10 - 01:52:30


Еще упоминание этой поэмы:


Нужно стараться насколько это возможно сотрудничать с другими преданными. Важнее не делать что-то своё, не что-то своё новое начинать - у нас столько всего, у каждого свой проект, а сотрудничать, помогать преданным в их служении, помогать миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Прабхупада нам эту миссию дал. То есть главный принцип — это так или иначе сотрудничество, связанное с миссией и проповедью. 
Я буквально позавчера читал поэму Шрилы Прабхупады, которую он писал в 61 году до приезда в Америку посвященную вьяса-пудже его гуру Махарадже Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати. И он там буквально просто плачет. Это Вайшиштья-аштака. 

И он говорит: - Посмотрите до чего вы довели: каждый чем-то занимается, но никто вместе не сотрудничает, а люди гибнут, миссия распадается. 

И он говорит: - Давайте отложим свои личные интересы, давайте сядем вместе и будем думать, что вместе нам делать, так чтобы люди могли о Кришне думать. И его не услышал тогда никто. Он в Матхуре прочел эти стихи, все похлопали и разошлись, не услышали ничего. 

В конце концов он понял, что ему нужно что-то делать раз никто не слушает. И сейчас примерно такая же ситуация. Вроде бы всё идёт, но когда эгоистические интересы начинают подключаться, то в конце концов всё распадается. 

Поэтому надо думать, что я могу сделать, кому я могу помочь, что можно сделать для того, чтобы миссия Шрилы Прабхупады развивалась…

Вы подумайте, что, но главное – принцип сотрудничества, то, что я вкладываю персональный интерес и делаю что-то чтобы дело Шрилы Прабхупады развивалось, и чтобы люди могли узнать о Кришне больше и больше. Вот это самый основополагающий принцип. Смотреть насколько мои персональные интересы вмешиваются. Да, мне что-то нравится, что-то не нравится. Кто-то нравится, кто-то не нравится. Это не важно. 

Никогда не будет так чтобы все мне нравились, чтобы все хорошо было. Даже в духовном мире есть разные группы преданных. Там есть свапакша и пратипакша. То есть даже там есть разные группы. Что тогда здесь говорить? И там люди в одной группе как бы понимают друг друга, а в другой другое настроение. Но как-то там служат Кришне. 

Надо найти людей с близким настроением и служить Кришне. Главное стараться усиливать, потому что сейчас сложная ситуация в мире. Мир куда идёт? Непонятно куда мир идёт. Надежды у мира кроме ИСККОН нет. Я по крайней мере не вижу. Может и есть какая-то. Я со своего шестка не вижу. 

А ИСККОН не сможет никакую реальную, разумную альтернативу дать если люди не будут объединены и будут ссориться друг с другом, не будут понимать, уважать, поддерживать и помогать. Тогда только что-то будет. Те, которые по-настоящему познали науку не бесполезны – у них всегда есть сострадание к людям и сострадание заставляет помогать другим людям. 

С какой точки зрения? Может быть с утилитарной точки зрения можно так сказать или люди могут так думать, но на самом деле мир держится на преданных. Господа Чайтанью как назвали, когда Он родился?

Кришнананда Прабху: - Вишвамбхара.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами: - Да, Вишвамбхара – тот, кто поддерживает весь мир. И когда мы читаем гаятри Гауранги Махапрабху там «Вишвамбхара намаха». 

То есть сам процесс преданного служения, проповедь преданного служения или санкиртана-ягья – это то, что помогает миру держаться, помогает что-то сохранить. Если бы преданных не было. Итак-то достаточно безнадёжно. Если бы преданных не было вообще непонятно какая надежда. Если объективно посмотреть. 

В Бомбее ко мне подошел один человек и свою историю рассказал. Он сказал, что я тот самый человек, который сделал аборты в Индии самыми дешевыми. 

Сейчас если проехать в электричке, которые по Бомбее ездят, там вагонах объявления: «150 рупий за аборт». 150 рупий это 100 рублей. И он говорит, что благодаря разработанных нами техникам он был самым знаменитым гинекологом, на счету у которого было тысячи абортов. 

Он говорит: - Ко мне пришли преданные, я прочитал Шримад Бхагаватам и всё понял. Меня пригласили на большую конференцию гинекологов. Я был самым большим авторитетом среди них. У меня была тилака и я стал говорить, что вы убиваете детей, что это преступление. Его уволили отовсюду. Он был почетным председателем лиги или союза гинекологов. 

Вот и он говорит, что остаток своих дней я должен посвятить борьбе с абортами, у меня другого выхода нет, потому что я понял, что я должен сделать что-то в этом отношении. Почему? Только потому, что я книги Шрилы Прабхупады прочитал. Никто другой меня не смог бы переубедить.

Это был смысл моей жизни. Я был уверен на 100%, что я людям самое большое благо приношу. 

Вот это один пример того, что книги Шрилы Прабхупады делают, какую пользу они могут принести в том числе и государству.

Нама-хата, диск 128

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

_Вопрос:_ - Правда ли что будущий год будет годом разрушения? 

_Ответ:_ - Только искусственные вещи разрушаются, только непрочные вещи. Прочные вещи не разрушаются. Настоящее не разрушится, поэтому не нужно бояться.  А то, что разрушится туда ему и дорога. Потому что раз оно разрушилось, то его и нет и не было. Это иллюзия какая-то была. Что разрушается? Иллюзии разрушаются.  

Какие-то дурацкие надежды могут разрушаться.  Мало ли что может разрушаться.  Душа не разрушается, Кришна не разрушается. Счастье духовное тоже не разрушается.  Какой бы год ни был не разрушится ничто, прочное всё.  Не бойтесь. А всё то что разрушится, ну туда ему и дорога. Значит так и надо. Пока человек держится за непрочные вещи ему всё время страшно: «А-а-а разрушится!» 

Разрушится. Какая разница завтра или послезавтра разрушится? Не надо бояться этого надо строить вечные и прочные вещи внутри и снаружи. Вот. А всё не разрушится, не бойтесь. 2012 год — это такая вообще мура. До конца кали-юги ещё осталось 427.000 лет. Если доживете тогда всё точно разрушится. Потом опять сатья-юга настанет. Может ещё какие-нибудь вопросы по поводу предсказаний и разрушений?  

_Ангира Гауранга Прабху_: - Читая Прабхупада-лиламриту мы видим, что Прабхупада очень переживал за ИСККОН, у него не было такого настроения что само собой…Он постоянно переживал не разрушится ли ИСККОН. То есть мы видим, что даже чистый преданный может переживать за миссию, за свое дело. Как понять такой тип переживаний? Как правильно переживать в духовном настроении? 

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:_ - Это духовные эмоции, это лила. Переживать можно,  мы можем переживать, беспокоиться за преданных, за Кришну. Яшода тоже за Кришну переживает не дай Бог что-нибудь с Кришной случиться. Глубоко в душе она знает – ничего с Кришной не случится, но всё равно переживает.  

Это эмоции которые её любовь усиливают. Переживать-то можно. Надо чтобы эти переживания основу правильную имели. Переживания в материальном мире несчастье приносит, и Кришна говорит: тасмад апарихарйе 'ртхе на твам шочитум архаси – не нужно переживать. И это начало духовных переживаний, когда мы перестаем переживать о каких-то материальных вещах.  

Если мы всё время волнуемся о чем-то - не дай Бог это произойдет, не дай Бог ко мне кто-то плохо отнесется, плохо скажет, не дай Бог со мной что-то случится, пятое-десятое – да, тогда сложно. Это всё мука будет.   А если я не волнуюсь ни о чём связанным со мной…Шрила Прабхупада переживал за ИСККОН не потому, что он с ним был связан.  

Ложные переживания это когда я в центре стою: что со мной будет, как это случится, почему, что…А если в центре Кришна, тогда можно переживать сколько угодно и чем больше переживаешь тем лучше становится. Я за Кришну переживаю, я за дело переживаю.  Иначе говоря, не за себя нужно переживать. За себя не нужно переживать и не за что-то своё связанное с этим. 

А за ИСККОН, за Кришну можно переживать.  Но при этом нужно понимать, что ИСККОН не от нас зависит, что он в конце концов от Кришны зависит.  

…Ложные переживания — это когда я думаю, что я Бог и что всё от меня зависит, а истинные переживания — это когда Кришна - Бог и я переживаю за Бога. Это можно переживать. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, как сохранить ИСККОН. 

Он говорит две вещи: разум и организация. И это вещи, которые создают стабильность, и чтобы за ИСККОН не переживать надо чтобы тут было побольше разума, побольше организации и поменьше спонтанности.  

_Ангира Гауранга Прабху:_ - Ваше виденье на будущий год. Что нас ждёт? 

_Ответ:_ - Ещё раз – Кришна стоит за всем этим.  И ровно настолько мы пытаемся или понимаем волю Кришны мы можем что-то делать как следует. Кришна всё делает. Это мы что-то делаем. Кришна делает всё остальное. Что касается виденья в целом, то самое главное нам всё делать вместе. На мой взгляд самая большая проблема сейчас здесь в Москве это всё-таки разобщенность людей.

Это то, что у всех людей свои представления, каждый немножечко на себя тянет, хотя в принципе оно всё лучше становится…  Но нужно очень хорошо понять, что должна быть только одна линия, одно движение, одно виденье, одно понимание. И в пределах этого виденья, этого понимания очень много можно сделать. 

Но главное, чтобы мы в одну точку были, чтобы мы вместе были и не должно быть какого-то разрыва.   К сожалению, сейчас Общество очень ослаблено из-за того, что нет какой-то одной линии и есть разрыв, небольшие расхождения, которые имеют тенденцию расходиться всё дальше и дальше, больше и больше.   

Наши усилия должны быть  направлены на то, чтобы мы всё делали вместе – это санкиртана –  бахудбхир милитва киртанам ити санкиртанам. Шрила Джива Госвами дает определение санкиртане. Санкиртана это когда много людей одно дело делают.  Что в принципе очень странно. Когда много людей вместе и у них разные умы, разные идеи, разные представления, а желание одно, они все одного хотят, они хотят чтобы люди узнали о Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху  

Я недавно опять же, вчера или позавчера прочитал исполненное трагической силы стихотворение Шрилы Прабхупады, которое называется *Вайшишья-аштака*. В переводе с санскрита значит «Восемь особенностей». Это стихотворение Шрила Прабхупада написал на День явления Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати в 61 году, где он прославляет своего духовного учителя на день Вьяса-пуджи.  

На день Вьяса-пуджи принято поздравлять или как-то прославлять своего духовного учителя. Он зал что   соберется много духовных братьев. В 61-м году ещё много учеников Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати было здесь.  И он специально к этому случаю написал стихотворение чтобы их сердца тронуть. Не просто прозой, а чтобы ну как-то глубже зайти. 

Это стихотворение  исполнено огромной боли Шрилы Прабхупады, потому что видел, как всё то что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати всё так иначе сделал, рассыпалось буквально на глазах. Почему? По этой же самой причине. Потому что каждый что-то своё делал. Много людей стало гуру ещё кем-то и Шрила Прабхупада говорит там, обращаясь к ним. 

Причем Шрила Прабхупада только что саньясу принял. В 59 году Шрила Прабхупада принял саньясу. Меньше чем два года спустя он зачитывает это подношение своими братьями и говорит: - Что люди делают? Колокольчиком звенят и учеников клепают. Буквально он ещё жестче говорит. - Каждый гуру стал, - он там обращается к своим духовным братьям, - хватит притворяться гуру, потому что гуру значит я сам по себе, я независимый, все остальные меня должны слушать.    

И Шрила Прабхупада обращаясь к своим духовным браться говорит: -  Хватит, сколько можно? Уже наигрались в эти игры. Давайте сядем вместе и подумаем, как людям помочь. Мир-то в ад идёт, а мы в свои игры играем, своё эго тешим: «Я тут, я главный, все за мной идите. Учеников себе понаделали, а что от Движения Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати осталось? Ничего не осталось, пшик». 

И он говорит: "У каждого счета в банке, накопили. Отдавайте! Не ваше всё – всё Кришны. Сойдемся вместе, отбросим какие-то погоны, какие-то свои идеи, вместе сядем и вместе будем думать, как мы людям можем помочь, что мы можем для людей сделать, как  нам людям Кришну дать."

Я читал это стихотворение у меня внутри все переворачивалось, потому что  какие-то вещи отзывались,  какие-то вещи я вижу тут, а какие-то вижу тут. Те же самые тенденции, которые в конце концов разрушают.    

Из-за чего в этом мире всё разрушается? Есть один принцип или одна причина по которой в этом мире всё разрушается - это эго.  Разрушительный принцип, принцип который всё разрушает. Будь то религиозное движение эти материальные вещи – это эго. И что произошло в 61 году? Ничего не произошло. Шрила Прабхупада сказал всё это, его послушали, похлопали, сказали: - Джай!, - и разошлись. 

Каждый продолжал заниматься каким-то своим делом - где-то там копаться у себя в песочнице, где-то какое-то своё маленькое игрушечное царство строить. А силы нет, потому что нету этого искреннего желания эго отложить и просто что-то для людей сделать вместе.  Так что если говорить о видении, то построить-то можно. 

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати на Багх-базаре построил храм крутой, мраморный. Мы ещё круче построим, вообще не проблема. Что потом будет? Большой вопрос. Поэтому нам надо понять, что мы все вместе, что у нас есть один духовный учитель Шрила Прабхупада, а мы все слуги.  Чем Движение Шрилы Прабхупады, ИСККОН отличается от всех остальных движений? 

Тут все слуги, по крайней мере должны быть. А как только появляется это желание наслаждаться, это желание быть господином, сразу же начинает рушиться всё, или пропорционально этому начинает рушиться. И чем глубже мы поймём эту непростую истину что я здесь слуга и пришел служить здесь вместе с другими служить Кришне, сделать что-то хорошее, свой вклад, свою песчиночку на хвосте принести как бурундук, который бежал к океану, окунался, потом бежал на песок и начинал кататься. 

И он набирал песка, опять бежал к океану, чтобы помочь Рамачандре мост построить. И этот песок туда сбрасывал, опять окунался и опять бежал. Опять катался, катался, катался, опять бежал. И он в экстазе полном это делал. «Я мост строю для Рамачандры!» Хануман увидел этого смешного бурундука, который катается по песку в экстазе и кричит, и сказал ему: «Кому ты нужен такой?». 

Рамачандра разгневался на него: «Мне он нужен! Тебе может не нужен, Мне нужен! Его песок для меня дороже, чем твои булыжники. Мост я и без тебя построю. Потому что он делает всё в полном экстазе, с усердием и на других не смотрит.»  

Так что если о виденье говорить, то тут ещё раз нужно чтобы мы все какие-то усилия делали в этом направлении чтобы стать ближе к Кришне, ближе друг другу вместе сделать всё, чтобы каждый наш план был в  гармонии с планом Кришны, Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы мы уважали других, ценили других, слушали других. Эго оно опять же глухим человека делает. 

Преданное служение с чего начинается? С какого процесса? Шраванам, а я слушать не могу, если я только о себе думаю, если у меня эго слишком сильное. Так что мы будем строить храм, мы будем строить общину и это начинается внутри с этого желания: «Я хочу вместе быть, я хочу другим помогать, я хочу что-то сделать что-то для других вообще без какой-либо корысти, без чего-то для себя».  

Если это будет, то всё будет замечательно,  всё будет хорошо. Тогда всё разрушится, а у нас всё будет процветать, потому что, еще раз, рушатся только ложные вещи, основанные на ложном эго. Всё то, что основано на вечных истинах любви, красоты, служения, преданности - они все процветать будут. 

И тут много всего надо сделать. На своём уровне каждый человек может что-то сделать, может подумать, что он может сделать с другими вместе. Кришне солисты не очень нравятся. Кришна любит хор. Он любитель хорового пения, поэтому санкиртана это метод для этого века. Он хочет, чтоб мы друг другу подпевали и чтоб красивая музыка получилась в результате.  

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, 31 декабря 2009, Москва

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Харе Кришна! Что я сделаю сейчас, сегодня. Я прочитаю подношение Шрилы Прабхупады, которое он написал в 1961 году Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати, своему духовному учителю. И потом может быть скажу несколько слов по этому поводу. В этом подношении Шрила Прабхупада по сути дела обращается к своим духовным братьям.  
> 
> Он прочитал это подношение или небольшую поэму, состоящую из восьми частей в 61 году в Матхуре.  В самом начале 1936 года Бхактисиддханта Тхакур Прабхупад ушел из этого мира. И когда он был, он за считанные годы восстановил достоинство, и силу, и могущество, и цель начатую Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху.  К сожалению, всё в этом мире подвержено деградации. Религия, к сожалению, не исключение из этого правила.   
> 
> Религия наоборот – самая яркая иллюстрация этого правила. Сам Кришна в Бхагавад-гите говорит, что Я прихожу - дхармаси гланих – потому что религия приходит в упадок  И религия приходит в упадок по одной единственной причине единственной причине – люди начинают пользоваться религией в своих собственных интересах, в своих целях.   Вместо того чтобы служить Богу, а религия — это служение Богу, чистое и бескорыстное. 
> 
> И всё. Люди начинают с помощью религии устраиваться в этом мире, люди начинают с помощью религии зарабатывать положение, почёт, деньги и из-за этого религии приходят в упадок.  Человек так устроен, что что бы то ни было в этом мире, Он может использовать в своих интересах.  У нас есть эго и наше эго - аханкара заставляет нас всё присваивать себе.   Религия учит простой вещи - то, что нам ничего не принадлежит. 
> 
> Но люди берут религию и с помощью религии начинают присваивать себе: почет, славу, деньги, ещё какие-то вещи Это называется эго. И если я пользуюсь какими-то другими вещами для этого, это куда ни шло. Все остальные вещи: бизнес, политика – предназначены для того, чтобы поиграть нам в эго. Но когда я начинаю пользоваться для этого религией — это очень печальная ситуация. Так появляются традиционные и профессиональные религии.  
> ...


*Четвёртая вайшиштья*. «Все это не проповеднические методы нашего господина и повелителя, нашего духовного учителя. Все эти вещи делают кастовые госвами. Они открывают храмы и зарабатывают с помощью храмов себе на безбедную жизнь. Для себя и своей семьи.  Но посмотрите на какие страдания мы обрекаем людей поступая таким образом. 

Все люди превратились в тех, кто наслаждается, удовлетворяя свои чувства и забросили проповедь. Теперь даже двери храма закрыты на замок»  Потому что надо же поспать обитателям храмов. Шрила Прабхупада говорит: - Выходите и проповедуйте эту бхагавата-дхарму и больше не ждите. Хватит ждать. Сколько можно?  

Я помню в начале, в 80-е годы при Советском Союзе, когда мы горели в этом огне, когда было опасно, к нам пришла посылка с книгами. Мы не знали что с ней делать.   Там было несколько книг «Индийского мышления» так тогда Ишопанишад называлась, несколько самопальных Бхагавад-гит.   Мы тогда были в Ташкенте вдвоём с Мадхава Гхошем. 

И он часов в 6 утра звонит мне в дверь, говорит: - Ты что делаешь, спишь? Я говорю: - Не, не сплю. Я тут джапу повторял. Он говорит: - Нам говорят, что спать нельзя, пока мы эти книги не распространим, а ты целую ночь спал. Я говорю: - Что же, ночью распространять? Он говорит: "- Да, ночью! Посылка пришла." Я тогда не мог его понять. 

Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том же самом. Если говорить об особенностях самого Шрилы Прабхупады, то он отличается от всех остальных. И мы сейчас не хотим прославляя Шрилу Прабхупаду никого опустить или оскорбить, мы просто хотим  понять и проникнуться его настроением. он отличается этим жгучим пониманием того, как это необходимо людям.  

И если бы у него не было этого понимания, где бы мы были сейчас? На помойках кали-юги. И ковырялись бы в этих помойках как вороны. Только там бы мы были, если бы у него внутри этот огонь не горел. Огонь, который он от своего духовного учителя получил.  Это называется парампара. 

Когда я своё сырое сердце так или иначе в это огонь сую, и оно с треском начинает дымить, но огонь какой-то там загорается. У Шрилы Прабхупады было это - он не говорит, он кричит.   Обратили внимание на его книги? Он не просто говорит, не говорит о какой-то философии. Он кричит! Поймите. Пока вы этого не поймёте… 

Вы же страдать будете причём какими-то глупыми, придуманными страданиями.  И он здесь то же самое говорит. Что мы делаем? Почему мы сидим, почему мы играем в непонятно какие-то дурацкие? Он говорит, что внутри этой Земли есть другая Земля. Внутри этого мира есть другой мир и … тут по-моему переводчик не очень понял что Шрила Прабхупада хочет сказать. «…чей звук имеет удивительную проникающую силу».   

Иначе говоря, он хочет сказать, что на самом деле есть другой мир и если мы услышим звук из другого мира, это послание из другого мира, мы сможем очнуться.  И дальше он говорит, что есть бенгальская поговорка: «Мулла бежит только до своей мечети». Других дел у него нет.  

Он говорит: «Давайте же положим конец всей этой ложной проповеди: дескать, устроим храмы, всё тут будет у нас хорошо и всё будет замечательно.» 

Он говорит дальше: «До пределов морей по всей этой Земли пожалуйста стучитесь во все двери этой вселенной. Давайте соберемся все вместе и будем проповедовать этот трансцендентный звук. Если мы услышали хотя бы на одно короткое мгновение трансцендентный звук и что-то сдвинулось в нашем сердце, давайте понесём его дальше. 

Давайте будем говорить людям об этом. Тогда только мы будем иметь право сказать, что мы поклоняемся своему духовному учителю. Духовному учителю нельзя просто поклоняться, поднеся ему несколько лепестков, дескать, возьми, вот тут вот лежат лепестки - бери, не жалко. Духовному учителю надо служить, а служить значит выходить из зоны своего комфорта. 

Служить значит жертвовать чем-то ради других.  Только тогда мы будем по-настоящему поклоняться нашему духовному учителю Давайте же сегодня пообещаем ему и забросим все свои интриги. Чувствуете? Когда люди не проповедуют и когда у людей остается много пространства на жестком диске там заводятся вирусы, и они начинают интриговать, ссориться друг с другом, бороться за власть: этот меня обидел, тот на меня не так посмотрел, этот меня не оценил и вообще непонятно что за Общество такое, собрались тут непонятно кто.  

Всё это интриги. Интриги в нас, в сердце. Из-за нашей несытой, голодной гордыни, когда нам все время чего-то хочется для себя. И Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Давайте же пообещаем, что отныне мы больше интриговать, не будем никого опускать, не будем ни о ком дурно говорить. Будем думать, как что-то хорошее сделать.  

«В этот самый день, собравшись вместе давайте же скажем что ты нашему духовному учителю»  И вот это же непонятное утверждение: «Вас пятеро, вы собрались вместе, решайте же, что вы будете делать». Я так полагаю, что он имеет в виду пятерых братьев Пандавов, которые вместе служили Кришне, а не были каждый сам по себе. 

Они были вместе и в этом было их служение. «Вы все отреклись от этого мира, мои братья!» И нужно вспомнить к кому Шрила Прабхупада обращается. Он сам принялся саньясу в 59-м году. Год с небольшим он саньяси - самый младший из все кто собрался. И он обвиняет своих старших духовных братьев. Вы все отреклись от мира, отрекитесь же до конца. 

Если вы всё равно отреклись зачем вы всё равно держитесь за какие-то остатки? Уже ничего нет и всё равно держатся. Это совершенно удивительная психология человека. Я откажусь от всего, но чуть-чуть всё-таки оставлю. И он говорит: «Но если вы к тому же ещё и отречетесь от наставлений своего духовного учителя своего, то что это тогда за отречение?  

Тот, кто отрекается от своего духовного учителя, либо наслаждается за счёт собственности своего духовного учителя, - и то и другое бесполезное занятие. Такие слуги никогда не поймут того, чему учил духовный учитель. Это была четвертая вайшиштья. 


Полностью в звуке

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Из лекции по поэме-подношению Шрилы Прабхупады Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати 1961

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> *Четвёртая вайшиштья*. «Все это не проповеднические методы нашего господина и повелителя, нашего духовного учителя. Все эти вещи делают кастовые госвами. Они открывают храмы и зарабатывают с помощью храмов себе на безбедную жизнь. Для себя и своей семьи.  Но посмотрите на какие страдания мы обрекаем людей поступая таким образом. 
> 
> Все люди превратились в тех, кто наслаждается, удовлетворяя свои чувства и забросили проповедь. Теперь даже двери храма закрыты на замок»  Потому что надо же поспать обитателям храмов. Шрила Прабхупада говорит: - Выходите и проповедуйте эту бхагавата-дхарму и больше не ждите. Хватит ждать. Сколько можно?  
> 
> Я помню в начале, в 80-е годы при Советском Союзе, когда мы горели в этом огне, когда было опасно, к нам пришла посылка с книгами. Мы не знали что с ней делать.   Там было несколько книг «Индийского мышления» так тогда Ишопанишад называлась, несколько самопальных Бхагавад-гит.   Мы тогда были в Ташкенте вдвоём с Мадхава Гхошем. 
> 
> И он часов в 6 утра звонит мне в дверь, говорит: - Ты что делаешь, спишь? Я говорю: - Не, не сплю. Я тут джапу повторял. Он говорит: - Нам говорят, что спать нельзя, пока мы эти книги не распространим, а ты целую ночь спал. Я говорю: - Что же, ночью распространять? Он говорит: "- Да, ночью! Посылка пришла." Я тогда не мог его понять. 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том же самом. Если говорить об особенностях самого Шрилы Прабхупады, то он отличается от всех остальных. И мы сейчас не хотим прославляя Шрилу Прабхупаду никого опустить или оскорбить, мы просто хотим  понять и проникнуться его настроением. он отличается этим жгучим пониманием того, как это необходимо людям.  
> ...


*Пятая вайшиштья*
Есть только один Бог и всё принадлежит Ему. Но если святые люди так сказать отрекшиеся от мира начинают накапливать себе богатства, движимые желанием выгоды престижа почета то всё это материальные желания. Ваше золото братья мои источник для чувственных наслаждений. Это не я говорю, это Прабхупада говорит. Он смотрит на своих братьев и знает, что у каждого из них есть банковский счёт, хотя они саньяси.  

В кали-югу так уж повелось, что саньяси обычно богаче всех остальных.  Он говорит: «Не забывайте, что всё это отравленные вещи, что все богатства принадлежат Богу, что нам здесь ничего не принадлежит. Он говорит: «Посвятите все свои богатства проповеди».  У каждого из его братьев были последователи, ресурсы ещё что-то. Шрила Прабхупада писал им из Америки. 

«Сами вы не выполняете волю нашего духовного учителя, - он хотел, чтобы мы проповедовали. Я поехал туда, пришлите мне хоть что-нибудь.  Никто ничего не прислал. Ни копейки. Писал письма за письмами, унижался, просил, умолял: «Я приехал, я исполняю волю нашего духовного учителя, помогите хотя бы чем-нибудь». Кто-то один два глиняных барабана прислал, другой прислал килограмм сладостей из Мадхуры, что бы не так горько было проповедовать в Америке. 

Всё – единственная помощь, которую он получил. Шрила Прабхупада говорит тут: «У вас есть богатства, последователи, власть, - почему вам не использовать всё это, исполняя волю нашего духовного учителя? Давайте подумаем над этими горькими словами. Это то, каким образом религия приходит в упадок, каким образом здесь всё разлагается.  

«Давайте же сядем вместе и подумаем надо всем этим. Верховный Господь Сам говорит это: - Всё принадлежит Мне. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Прабхупада дал нам это последнее наставление: «Заботьтесь о проповеднической миссии и занимаетесь только этим, - ничем другим. В противном случае все ваши усилия пойдут прахом, пропадут даром» 

- О, святые люди! - говорит Шрила Прабхупада, обращаясь к своим духовным братьям, - будьте осторожны, иначе потом вы будете раскаиваться,  не будет поздно. Неужели это так трудно – просто собраться вместе, сесть, отложить своё эго и подумать, что мы можем сделать вместе.  Почему нужно так много говорить, чтобы мы все это сделали?» 

Чувствуете? Это тоже слова, обращенные к нам. Очень часто мы собираемся, даже собраться сложно вместе, потому что: «А кто я там буду?», «А меня, мои идеи оценят?» Шрила Прабхупада говорит: «Зачем так много говорить об этом? Давайте просто соберемся и без каких-либо сложностей будем все вместе действовать. Зачем вам об этом так много говорить? Отбросьте своё упрямство и действуйте ради блага других.» 

Это Шрила Прабхупада говорит, обращаясь к нам. Отбросьте своё упрямство, свою привязанность к больному эго и просто действуйте ради других. Не думайте о себе, у нас не осталось времени чтобы тратить его понапрасну.   

Времени не осталось, братья мои!  Соберёмся же вместе! Пришло это благое время, когда мы можем собраться вместе чтобы объединиться, чтобы отбросить свои раздоры, свои обиды, всё остальное. Давайте соберёмся вместе, давайте сделаем что-то вместе.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Из лекции по поэме-подношению Шрилы Прабхупады Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати 1961

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шестая вайшиштья. «Когда же наступит такой день, когда в каждой комнате, в каждой квартире, во всех уголках мира будет открыт храм?» В этих последних трёх вайшиштьях Шрила Прабхупада мечтает. Он говорит о виденье мира, которое двигало Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху и Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати, мира, освящённого любовью к Богу, мира в котором каждый человек так или иначе ощущает себя частицей Бога и поклоняется Богу.

Он говорит: «Когда же настанет день, когда в каждой в каждой квартире», - не в 108 нама-хатах около 108 станций метро, а в каждой квартире откроется храм? 108 нама-хат это хорошо, но Шрила Прабхупада говорит о другом.  Он говорит: «Когда же судья в верховном суде будет гаудия вайшнавом с тилакой на лбу? Дальше вообще невероятная вещь. 

Он говорит: «Когда же вайшнав победит на выборах и станет президентом?» Ну это ещё не скоро будет ????
Он говорит: «Что происходит сейчас с миром? Демоны грабят людей и грабят богатства Господа». 
Это факт. Что сейчас происходит в мире? Демоны просто разворовывают всё что можно, чтобы наслаждаться этими богатствами Бога. Это изначальный подход к миру – то, что что-то здесь принадлежит мне, в конце концов приводит к гибели мира.  Потому что каждый начинает сражаться, драть глотку и ходить по головам других чтобы урвать что-то себе. Если же люди понимают, что всё принадлежит Богу, то отношение к миру совсем другое. 

И он говорит: «Пока демоны разворовывают богатства Бога обычные люди кричат: - Увы, увы!» Люди стоят и со стороны говорят: - О, что можно сделать? Ничего не поделаешь.  "Демоны строят свои планы чтобы обманывать людей и сейчас они продают пшеничную муку по 32 рупии за меру веса." 

За мешок? Я не знаю, но в любом случае это уже давно устаревшие данные.  Сейчас в Индии обычный дал, который является пищей для самых бедных людей, недавно стоил 30 рупий килограмм. Сейчас он стоит 90 рупий – 2 доллара килограмм. В России дал дешевле чем в Индии. Почему? Потому что никакого дела до людей нет.

Шрила Прабхупада говорит дальше: - Люди открывают заводы, но заводы могут насытить наши голодные желудки? Заводы открываются один за другим, нормальной пищи уже не осталось. И он говорит, что люди от голода скоро начнут щипать траву и есть манговые косточки. Люди надевают вокруг своей шеи брахманский шнур за две пайсы, за две копейки и говорят: - Я брахман! Или люди одеваются в шафрановые одежды и только благодаря этому начинают называть себя саньяси.  Дальше он начинает говорить очень уместные слова.

«Сейчас семейные люди просят милостыню у саньяси, а саньяси накопили сотни тысяч рупий в своих банковских счетах.» Он говорит, что каждый день влияние кали-юги увеличивается, усиливается, а бедные души эксплуатируемые веком Кали плачут в агонии.   «Каждый день 10.000 коров убивают на бойнях»

Теперь, во сколько раз надо умножить эту цифру чтобы получить точные статистические данные трудно сказать. Сотни тысяч, миллионы совершенно невинных коров убиваются каждый день.  «А все эти возвышенные лидеры, вожди едят то, к чему приличные люди никогда бы не прикоснулись. Количество людей с грязным разумом увеличивается день ото дня»

Количество людей с затемненным разумом, затемненным ужасными преступными желаниями, растёт день ото дня. И он говорит, слушайте внимательно, это относится ко многим из нас: «Муж с женой расходятся просто потому, что кто-то сказал какое-то слово, которое не понравилось ему». По пустякам, из-за пустяков расходятся.

«Под влиянием века Кали все превратились в ведьм».  И как это сказать? В ведьмаков.
«И все несчастны, потому что они не чувствуют на себе милости преданных»

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Из лекции по поэме-подношению Шрилы Прабхупады Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати 1961

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Седьмая вайшиштья*
Вайшнавы знамениты тем, что они сострадательны к мукам других людей. Вайшнавов называют пара упакара или пара дукха дукхи - тот, кто видит страдания других и принимает их близко к сердцу. Это определение вайшнава.  Сердце вайшнава должно быть мягким. Когда человек очищает своё сердце обращаясь к Богу, сердце его должно размягчаться и он не может равнодушно смотреть на страдания других. 

И слава вайшнава распространяется только благодаря тому, что он проповедует. Если вечно чистое служение Кришне проснётся в каждом из нас Кали улетит с криками: - Ох, ох, ох! Кали улетит если бхакти в сердце людей начнёт просыпаться. Послание или учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - паринама упакарья. 

Иначе говоря, я должен приносить благо, служить другим. Действуйте ради блага других людей и это источник счастья для вас в этой жизни и после смерти. Если вы хотите быть счастливыми, то вот простой секрет – действовать ради блага других и не думать о самом себе. Такая миссия нам выпала, сколько работы, столько труда у нас у всех. Поэтому мы должны собраться вместе и сделаешь что-то по этому поводу. 

Васудева Випра поклонился Господу и сказал: - Пожалуйста освободи все живые существа. Пожалуйста дай мне все их грехи, потому что я самый падший и избавь от страданий все эти несчастные души. Он был лучшим вайшнавом - пара дукха дукхи. И он не находил никакого удовольствия в том, чтобы удовлетворять свои чувства. В конце концов какой смысл удовлетворять свои чувства? 

Ну ещё немного чего-то вкусного мы съедим, немного хорошего понюхаем, немного красивого услышим. Всё это не имеет никакого смысла. Какое сострадание может выказать непреданный? Он просто совершает оскорбления распространяя свою философию даридра-нараяны. Милость вайшнавов очень научна. 

Без милости вайшнава никто не может преодолеть майю. Мир будет непреодолимым океаном майи. Он говорит, что милость вайшнава – это единственное, что может помочь преодолеть влияние майи, ловушки майи. Когда на Земле будут царства Вишну и вайшнавов, то все будут счастливы.  Это утверждают великие мудрецы и святые люди. 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, 5 января 2010

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

И наконец последняя вайшиштья – восьмая, самая короткая. Он говорит: «Почему люди просят Рама-раджью, почему люди мечтают о царстве в котором правит Рама? Потому что в Рама-раджье Бог находится в центре. Кришна усадил махараджу Юдхиштхиру на царский трон и весь мир переполнился богатствами, и удача снизошла на этот мир благодаря тому, что махараджа Юдхиштхира проявлял качества вайшнава.

Реки, ручьи, деревья, поля, горы, холмы приносили всё в изобилии. И коровы с переполненным молоком выменем ходили повсюду и поливали поля своим молоком.» На самом деле все эти описания царства махараджи Юдхиштхиры, царства Рамы, или царства махараджи Парикшита содержится только для того, чтобы показать, как один вайшнав может очистить всю землю, всю атмосферу Земли.

Как один человек, который не думает о себе весь мир может сделать счастливыми всех и весь мир может процветать благодаря этому. Птицы, животные, скот и те освободились от своей зависти. В Библии тоже есть это удивительное видение царства Божьего на Земле. И там говорится что тигр и олень забывают свою врожденную вражду и начинают вместе щипать траву или поститься, - я не знаю, что они там делают из-за сострадания ???? 

Но когда этого нет зависть только увеличивается.  И по мере того, как увеличивается зависть увеличивается злоба. По мере того, как   увеличивается злоба, растёт этот снежный ком несчастий и все несчастливы. Все. Жить в этой атмосфере вражды, зависти невозможно. Всё отравляется, всё оскверняется.

Но если в мире находится Бог, то тогда все живые существа перестают враждовать друг с другом. И последний стих, который пишет здесь Шрила Прабхупада: «Весь мир в экстазе поёт славу Господа Хари и видя это сердце вайшнава прыгает от счастья»

Харе Кришна Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама, Рама Рама Харе Харе, Харе Кришна 

Ну вот, собственно, и все что я хотел сказать по поводу фестиваля санкиртаны. Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы проповедовали мы здесь для того, чтобы служить его воли.  Если мы хотим что-то понять в преданном служении, если мы хотим по-настоящему прикоснулся к этим возвышенным истинам, которые изложены в его книгах, то единственное, что мы должны это служить звукам, которые сходили с его уст.

Он хотел, чтобы мы проповедовали и если преданные делают это, то никакие препятствия им не страшны. Есть санскритская поговорка: шреямси баху вигнани – когда  человек делает что-то хорошее, на его пути возникает множество препятствий. Если человек делает что-то хорошее путь его не будет простым.

Прабодхананда Сарасвати говорит, что путь бхакти усеян колючками как дороги во Вриндаване. Дороги во Вриндаване не зря усеяны колючками. Это символ пути бхакти. Путь бхакти не усеян лепестками роз, - он усеян шипами роз, всевозможными шипами. Эти шипы - проявления наших проблем, но если мы все вместе собираемся и у нас есть только одно желание служить Кришне, то любые препятствия отступают.

Я сейчас перед тем, как спуститься сюда слушал лекцию Гуру Махараджа, где он рассказывает историю о том, как Господь Чайтанья вернулся в Навадвипу. Когда они услышали об этом весть разнеслась мистическим образом. Он поселился в доме Видьявачаспати и сказал: - Никому не говори, что я тут. Но разве можно сохранить солнце скрытым? Люди со всех сторон побежали туда десятки, сотни тысяч людей Навадвипы прибежали к Ганге.

Индусы плавать не могут, они бояться воды. И те, кто был в Навадвипе знают какая Ганга. Сиддханта прабху однажды переплыл Гангу. Он очень хороший пловец. Больше он её не переплывал. Зарёкся. Потому что там огромное широкое течение – редко кто может это сделать.  Эти люди прибежали к реке и там несколько лодок стояло. Они залезли в эти лодки как индусы куда-то залезают.

Лодки разлетелись в щепки, ничего не осталось от лодок, ничего. Что люди сделали? Люди бросились в реку. Кто-то взял какой-то глиняный горшок, кто-то ухватился за ноги другого, кто-то за щепки от лодок…Все переплыли. Все переплыли Гангу. Тысячи людей переплыли Гангу. И что с ними было?  Когда они переплыли на другой берег они стали обнимать друг друга: - Родные! Любимые! Друзья! Как хорошо, что мы вместе! Когда все вместе и когда у людей одно желание в сердце и когда нет черной зависти, нет эго, нет этого «я», «а меня заметят?», «а я первый переплыву!»

Когда этого нет, когда в центре желание к Кришне прийти, желание сделать что-то для других, когда мы стремимся к Господу Чайтанье никаких препятствий нет. Сразу же отступают все невероятные препятствия, сметенные волей к Кришне.

Как один человек подошёл к Шриле Прабхупаде и сказал: — Это невозможно.
Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него и сказал: — Это слово из словаря дурака. Для умного человека ничего невозможного нет.

Потому что одно желание сделать что-то может устранить все препятствия с пути человека. Если мы сами по себе, то много препятствий: колючки, Ганга…Какая Ганга? Мы лужу не пересечем если мы сами по себе. В луже потонем.  Но если мы все вместе и если у нас одно желание и нет лени и апатии, а есть желание понять что-то и прийти к Кришне, то никаких препятствий не будет.

Это та миссия, которую нам дал Шрила Прабхупада. Он говорит: - Не думайте о себе.

Хотите быть счастливыми? Кто хочет быть счастливым? Перестаньте думать о себе. Перестаньте думать о своём счастье – думайте о других. Думайте о том, как нам вместе сделать что-то хорошее для людей и тогда все препятствия отступят с нашего пути

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами,  Подношение Шрилы Прабхупады, 5 января 2010

----------

